# PVC Gewinde abdichten



## keepout (5. Aug. 2020)

Servus miteinander!
Nun ist es soweit, alle Schläuche liegen in ihrem Graben und nun erfolgt etwas, das mich ein wenig nervös macht: der Zusammenbau des ganzen Werkes.
Medium 32879 anzeigenMedium 32880 anzeigen
Meine erstes Problem sind die Gewinde. Ich habe Teflonband gekauft (dieses hier) und bräuchte einen Tipp, wie man das am Besten macht. Gewinde aufrauen (Sägeblatt quer zum Gewindegang?), 2 Lagen Teflonband  (gegen den Gewindegang wickeln?)
Habe im Forum gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden.
lg
Andreas


----------



## Mushi (5. Aug. 2020)

Aufrauen beschädigt das Gewinde. Wie überall,  etwas Teflon drüber wickeln und gut.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## keepout (5. Aug. 2020)

Danke Frank! Also nix aufrauen. Wieviel Lagen und Richtung würdest du machen?
lg Andreas


----------



## pipoharley (5. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas, rechts rum, im Uhrzeigersinn, aufwickeln. Bei einem  3 Zoll Gewinde mach ich immer 10 Lagen und
"handwarm" anziehen.


----------



## prickelpits (5. Aug. 2020)

Das beste Dichtmittel ist "Gewindedichtfaden loctite 55".


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Aug. 2020)

Klassisch Hanf geht auch gut.

PS: Wo hast du eigentlich Gewinde zum Dichten?


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Aug. 2020)

Bei Teflonband und PVC Gewinden braucht man nicht aufzurauen, Hanf sollte man bei PVC nicht nehmen das kann die Gewindemuffen sprengen.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Aug. 2020)

Wenn du meinst. 
Bei mir hält es und ist dicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
im Forum findest Du viele Beiträge, wo PVC-Rohr in PVC-Muffen geklebt wird. Verschraubungen von Kunststoff auf Kunststoff sind nicht das Optimum, aber für den Teich ok. Das Teflonband ist für größere Gewinde meist zu schmal, daher gibt es keine Faustregeln für die Lagenzahl bei großen Durchmessern.
Wieder lösbare Verbindungen habe ich per Kugelhahn oder mit Kupplungen realisiert. Deine unter dem Teich verlegten Schläuche bereiten mir leichte Bauchschmerzen.
Ich habe einen solchen (2" Innendurchmesser) auf der Druckseite meine Teichpumpe, und der hält jetzt seit 10 Jahren. ich hatte solche auch an meinem Hauswasserwerk, und nur Huddeleien damit. Das fing mit den "richtigen" Schellen an, und endete mit regelmäßigen Undichtigkeiten, weil das PVC alterte, brüchig wurde, und damit nicht mehr dicht war. Mein Schlauch auf der Druckseite ist auch sichtbar porös, obwohl er im dunklen Schacht 2m unter dem Erdboden nur die Temperaturschwankungen des Teichwassers mitmacht. Ich würde unter der Folie lieber orange (oder grüne ) KG-Rohre verlegen. Für leicht zugängliche und kontrollierbare Stellen kannst Du ja experimentieren.


----------



## DbSam (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

um die Kunststoffverschraubungen und Deine PVC-Pool-Schläuche musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.
Das Zeugs passt schon zu Deinen Anforderungen, ebenso die Haltbarkeit.

Bei der von Rolf beschriebenen Brüchigkeit müsste man jetzt fragen, welchen Schlauch er denn verwendet hat.
Habe hier zwei Schlauchreststückchen seit drei Jahren auf der Baustelle in der prallen Sonne liegen. Die werden etwas schmierig, aber nicht hart/brüchig.


Zu Deiner Frage:
Schau Dich mal bitte auf dieser Seite bei den Teflonbändern und den Gewindedichtfäden um.
Du findest dort jeweils Verarbeitungshinweise und ebenso auch weiterführende Links.
Besser kann ich es hier in der Kürze auch nicht erklären.


LG Carsten

PS:
Wie Roland auch geschrieben hat: Hanf soll man bei PVC nicht verwenden und PVC-Gewinde werden nicht aufgeraut


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.
> Bei mir hält es und ist dicht.



Das glaube ich dir, wenn man exakt die benötigte Hanfmenge passend zur Gewindegröße aufträgt passiert auch nichts. Nur einer der das nicht jeden Tag macht vertut sich da leicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bei der von Rolf beschriebenen Brüchigkeit müsste man jetzt fragen, welchen Schlauch er denn verwendet hat.


Hallo Carsten,
das war so ein Schlauch... .


----------

